# Poll: What do you wear Cruising & Going Ashore?



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

In another thread someone said when cruising in the Tropics or sub-tropics they *always* were synthetic materials.
I *always* wear cotton or natural.

When Cruising (Not Racing) and going ashore what's your attire on board and when you hit the town?

Blazers and Captains Caps!!!!!!!!!!!

You can click as many options as suit.... (snigger) ... and the Poll is private so your name is not listed  


Mark


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I currently cruise cooler climes, although it still gets damn hot in the heat of summer at times. I think most of my clothes are synthetics of some sort, but to be honest, I’ve not really thought about it. 

Most of my shirts are vented, pants are lights. Not much gets worn at night, and as little as needed when we’re away from others.

I guess I tend to wear what is available at the thrift shop, or the Sally-Ann. Beggars can’t be choosers :wink.


----------



## DinghyRace (May 31, 2019)

*Poll: What do you wear Cruising & Going Ashore?*

Weird, this isn't showing up as a poll in the Tapatalk browser.

In any case, when racing or working, it's all technical synthetics. When Relaxing or cruising, or a day at the office, cotton is fine.

Underwear is more important than outerwear. When racing it's a wicking ploy tee and athletic synthetic boxer briefs. Cruising I'm fine with cotton boxers and tee. Daily office life, cotton.

Of course, even most cotton tees have some synthetic content, today.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Mark. Good idea. I’m interested as well. Too bad can’t fragment further. Wife wanted to go full synthetic as although plumbed for it we never installed the Splendide. So other than bedding most wash is done in the galley sinks. Still have been unable to find a laundromat with decent functional dryers. 
She has some batik dresses for fancy restaurant evenings and I have some button down shirts for the same but day to day it’s synthetics. As you know the constant fight in the tropics is against mold. On the boat and you. Once wet, even from just a dinghy ride, cotton just doesn’t work. Also it’s cold when wet. We do use smart wool and boiled wool up north but still answered “synthetic “ to keep in the spirit of your poll. 
Thanks again for starting this poll.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Poll selections need to drop the "only".

I wear a range of clothing mostly depending on the season/weather.
In summer I wear mostly cotton Ts, polos shirts... henleys, long and short sleeves... no logos...
I do have slightly more "dressy" shirts if I don't want to not look like a boat bum ashore.
I have some "ice silk" tops light easy to wash... super comfy but skin tight.

I have multiple wind breakers, jackets in different weights. I keep one in my car and use it if I arrive for the trip to the boat and weather changes.

Like Sebago spinnakers... but they wear out... tried Swims... sole too narrow... never wear sneakers... prefer bare feet.

Several shorts... again in different weights and numbers of pockets...

Sweat shirts, cotton long sleeve hoodies

Trousers are; jeans, sweats, jeggings, running and travel pants which are synthetic waterproof, light and very comfy.

I wear a baseball or "engineer's cap"

old foulies... ready for the trash...

I have a very light gauge neoprene suit for cold weather sailing...inexpensive and highly recommended... maybe better than foulies???

Comfort is most important. I am no fashion plate! Wear the same sort of clothing off the boat /home/work (at home).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Im a jeans kinda guy, or shorts and TShirts all cotton or natural fabrics. Joggers and flip-flops, definitely not Boat Shoes.

Pretty much exactly that for the first 5 years.... 

But then heading to New York I loved being able to dress nicely once again.
I love dressing up to go to a nice restaurant in the Caribbean or anywhere. And most cruising women relish occasionally getting out of grungy clothes, splashing on some makeup and leaving their bandanna'd pretend pirate hubby at home.

Ummmmm, yes, I do have a Blazer in the wardrobe, club tie, propa pants etc... not that I wear them often, but you always need to be ready if an invitation gets dropped on deck.

All my clothes that you could recognise as sailing clothes have been given to me as part of some promo, rally, sailing event etc. I only wear them when no one can see me LOL


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I wear shorts, sandals, tee-shirts or a wicking shirt (that I get at Walmart for $6.98) mostly. I did wear long pants once this past Dec and last June I think I worn socks and tennis shoes to walk around DC one day.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Before I left a well known sailing school I set a personal goal of obtaining a wardrobe of their branded Gill sailing apparel from the Ops manager du jour, because the hourly pay rate - no benefits - would be an embarrassment to the company if it was known. As a result I have and _love_ Gill Mens UV TEC Teeshirts in both short and long sleeve. These are 100% polyester and provide SPF 50 UV protection. I also have a Gill Technical UV cap, a Gill Helford Polo (for trade shows), a Gill Mens Fleece Jacket, a Gill Crew Sport Jacket, and a Gill Inshore Lite Rain Jacket. All of these are synthetic or synthetic blend.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

For pants it's mostly jeans or shorts depending on the temperature. For shirts in summer it's a Columbia, Cabelas or similar lightweight fishing shirt. Lived in just two of them on my recent charter in the Exumas. They rinse and dry fast. When Autumn starts approaching I shift over to flannel shirts. When I start wearing a wool watch cap for most of the day it's time to put the boat back in the boatyard.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

During the day, especially while sailing, I typically wear all quick dry clothing. It’s primary advantage, of course, is that it will dry quickly, if I take spray, rain or sweat through it. Cotton never seems to dry, if it gets wet. Also, they are much easier to launder aboard.

However, I do find quick dry type shirts to feel a bit like wearing a plastic bag. They don't typically breath as well. I do have some that are lighter material and vented that help in the height of the summer or when cruising in the caribe.

Our cruising pattern generally involves a shower at the end of the day, unless underway. Wash off all the sweat and sunscreen. A cotton shirt for cocktails and dinner feels really good then. 

I don’t even own a pair of jeans, let alone would I wear them aboard.

Whenever practical, I prefer to be barefoot. If I need toe protection or the decks are too hot, it’s slip on boat shoes, which I keep under the cockpit table and slip right back off, when I sit down. Much easier than lacing anything up temporarily. I also keep flip flops and a pair of sneakers aboard. The flops typically go to shore.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

synthetics give me rashes. 
cotton works well and best for me, as i use all natural fibers and silk is quite pricey, and i am allergic to wool as well as polys.
i will wear nor own absolutely NOTHING which shows yottiness or other fakery.
polys increase your body heat so cotton is best. 
i love watching gringos faint from heat prostration wearing their funky polys. tropics is not the place for any kind of body heat increasing clothing. save those for arctic circle misadventures.
even poly sheets are heat increasing issues in tropics. all cotton for me. works well. and no if the garment/item says 100 percent cotton it is cotton, nothing added. just need to look at the labels. read them to know what is in your items purchased from foodstuffs to outerwear to bedding.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

I've culled all the cotton stuff out of my boat wardrobe. Cotton absorbs water, is a great breeding ground for bacteria especially when damp and takes forever to dry. Got tired of having t-shirts and shorts that were always clammy and stinky. Still have a wool sweater but have gone over to mostly fleece for cold weather clothing.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

dang. cotton dries very fast here.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, there's nothing on your list that we can relate to.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Z respectively disagree. Cotton never dries in the humid times in the islands. There are days you dress all the lifelines with laundry and wait all day. Cotton is still damp. Synthetics dry quickly in the sun and wind. So you rig a line below knowing if you put even slightly damp cotton away it will rot or stink. If left out in the morning it isn’t damp it’s wet from morning condensation. We have synthetics because when the cotton is ruined isn’t reasonable to replace with more of the same. Have one set of cotton sheets. They have a high thread count and are comfortable. They aren’t used during rainy season but stored in a locker with two rid damps.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the high value of cotton, especially so in wet environments, was well proved many years ago in The Deep.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I’m sure it depends where you are. 

In college I had a job doing field work in the near-desert of western North Dakota. I wore jeans and cotton t-shirts all the time. It was like zero percent humidity. It didn’t matter if you got wet, you’d be dry in minutes. Sure you’d sweat several gallons a day, but it evaporated immediately.


But in a humid area? No cotton for me, especially jeans. I’m not a cruiser, but when I go on charter trips I encourage the guests to get some synthetic pants. Nothing is worse than getting your pants wet from a splash or a dinghy ride and then having to sit in wet cotton all day.

Maybe in the old days polyester was hotter than cotton, but certainly not now. There's a reason you don't see marathon runners and distance cyclists wearing cotton. I biked 150 miles this weekend; I was wearing spandex and polyester.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Light spandex base layer..and i feel like spiderman. Great when temps turn cold...<68f.
I live in nylon swim shorts.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

you say cotton doesnot dry fast. 
hah
cotton clothing dries fast. jeans not so much but i amnot horse riding. i wear jeans for horse riding. 
summer weight cotton clothing is fast drying. no issue. synthetics kill --- heat prostration is real and synthetic fibers help- bodies retain heat. not good in 100-120f temps.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

This business about heat prostration hasn’t been my experience. You wear loose baggy fishing shirt. Loose baggy pants or shorts. I favor shorts as on a boat your lower legs see much less sun. Shirt is vented across the back and both arm pits. Although spf 60 to 100 due to weave and material wind goes right through it. If I’m going to be in shade wear dark colors which radiate heat. If in sun light colors or white.
Centuries ago desert people figured out being fully clothed with wicking materials that are not tightly fitted is cooler. I’ve worn both cotton and synthetics in the tropics and sub tropics. There’s no question in my mind you’re just plain wrong on this. Cotton gets wet. Either from spray or sweat. If the water dries some it leaves salt crystals. They shafe your skin and make you miserable. If it’s humid cotton just absorbs your sweat so you are miserable in that soggy rag. Air moving across your body cools you. Water sitting in a hot damp cotton garment feels like a wet suit.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

outbound said:


> This business about heat prostration hasn't been my experience. You wear loose baggy fishing shirt. Loose baggy pants or shorts. I favor shorts as on a boat your lower legs see much less sun. Shirt is vented across the back and both arm pits. Although spf 60 to 100 due to weave and material wind goes right through it. If I'm going to be in shade wear dark colors which radiate heat. If in sun light colors or white.
> Centuries ago desert people figured out being fully clothed with wicking materials that are not tightly fitted is cooler. I've worn both cotton and synthetics in the tropics and sub tropics. There's no question in my mind you're just plain wrong on this. Cotton gets wet. Either from spray or sweat. If the water dries some it leaves salt crystals. They shafe your skin and make you miserable. If it's humid cotton just absorbs your sweat so you are miserable in that soggy rag. Air moving across your body cools you. Water sitting in a hot damp cotton garment feels like a wet suit.


exactly. however many turistas havenot brains and wear tight poly heat the body bs clothing when travelling and walking around hot cities..those i watch fail.. they never learn and continue with these tighter than necessary gonna die clothing. is easiest to see them stumble and turn redder than beets while the observer is seated in a comfy restaurant on a well walked malecon.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Im prefer all cotton in badass humidity Ill wear a light pair of shorts and loose T or button down If Ive been cooking alot in the sun Ill cover up with loose seersucker or muslin shirts. Poly is hot as hell


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

You get hot if the sun is beating down and there is little to no wind... and you are active. I don't sweat when sailing except in light air.... which is like not sailing! At anchor stay out of the sun... bimini or cover or go below! Loose fitting is better for body temperature control. Lightweight breathable textiles for summer. I recently bought what was marketed as travel pants... synthetic, water proof.. lightweight
94% Nylon, 6% Spandex
Imported
Machine Washable
Stretch, lightweight, quick drying fabric for comfort and east of movement
Stretch fabric is quick drying, water resistant and UPF 50
Mesh lined pockets 1 side leg pocket with zip closure zip back pockets

Like the zip pockets so wallet or phone doesn't pop out on dink


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting to find such a difference in opinion.

So being science boy I hit the net for some real scientific research. Needless to say I lost the post with the links :crying

Each have their own points:
Cotton is better if you want to be cooler because it gets wet from your sweat and then the air cools you down.
Synthetic doesn't.
Different types of synthetic are meant to have varying properties but when put up against each other they all appear to be the same. 

Its going to get down to what we personally like: The wicking effect of synthetic or the cooling of cotton.

The fibers of both are going to hold salt.

Each are more likely to be scratchy due to skin type or substandard quality stitching.

May cotton garments are made with at least some percentage of synthetic to help retain an impossible shape (I have special ones that hide my beer-gut and enhance my chest so women go wobbly at the knees  It takes quite a lot of Spandex! )


Mark


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

There’s a huge variation in synthetic fabrics. The cheapo poly shirt is like putting Saran wrap around your body but the high tech fabrics actually work. Unfortunately the good stuff from Magellan, REI, Columbia etc. is too damn expensive. We buy 6 months out of season and only at discount. We don’t buy any “sailing” clothes finding stuff for climbing, fishing, camping, skiing, golfing etc. to be as good or better and cheaper. Exception is foulies and a pair of padded butt dinghy sailing shorts from Musto I bought 1/2 off.
Find thinking outside the box helpful. Wife found a set of neoprene suits divers put on after they come up from a cold weather dive and waiting to take off their dry suits in a dive shop. Jacket has standard zip in front (but big). Pants standard loose cut. They are hooded with Velcro closure cuffs. They’ve become our go to foulies in cold weather. Or worn under a foulie jacket. Waterproof, windproof and warm with a light layer of fleece underneath. We both went a size up so easy to layer and no movement restriction. Sailing buddies make fun of us as we look like the Michelin man . Attitude when cruising or sailing should be whatever works. Sure go to Team One or HH to browse but keep an open mind on where you may find good kit.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There is a good explaination of how "moisture wicking" fabrics work here:


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

“In video he says “cotton gets wet and stays wet” 

Nuff said.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> "In video he says "cotton gets wet and stays wet"
> 
> Nuff said.


Hang on!!!!!! Its not "Nuff said" (not one of my favorite terms)

In the tropics it keep people cool!

In the gym today I have built a good wave of good ol sweat and the cooling effect was definitely there.

In the tropics thats what I want.

Some of these things are not some Its My Way or the Highway. Different people have different likes, and different uses. 

As for me, personally, I dont sweat much on the boat... funnily enough as I'm cruising. a racer may be different. 

:2 boat:


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark docs and physiologists talk about insensible water loss. This is not just sweat with excursion. Usually more volume is usually lost just hanging out in a hot environment. It’s here that the wicking fabrics come into their own. 
Dry skin both stays cooler and warmer. Wicking fabrics take it away from your body to the outside surface of the fabric. There it evaporates and cools the fabric which in turn cools you. It’s the micro environment a millimeter on top of your skin that matters.. To my knowledge only silk is the natural fabric that’s real competition. Unfortunately it’s even more expensive than the high tech fabrics. Do use a layer of silk under thermal underwear but it’s not appropriate for the boat. 
I rode my bike in the badlands wearing a full aerostich suit and full face Arai helmet. I was noticeably less discomforted than friends/family in tee shirts and meaningless brain buckets or no helmet. Everyone was in the same 90-100 degrees. Keeping the sun off you and your skin dry is what matters. Having air flow over your skin helps in heat transfer. We use our fans a lot and the AC very rarely.


----------



## DinghyRace (May 31, 2019)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Interesting to find such a difference in opinion.





SanderO said:


> You get hot if the sun is beating down and there is little to no wind... and you are active.


Next debate, beating vs running.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I’ve gone through 2 cotton tee shirts today that became so wet with sweat that they were unless


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

outbound said:


> Dry skin both stays cooler and warmer. Wicking fabrics take it away from your body to the outside surface of the fabric. There it evaporates and cools the fabric which in turn cools you. It's the micro environment a millimeter on top of your skin that matters.. To my knowledge only silk is the natural fabric that's real competition. Unfortunately it's even more expensive than the high tech fabrics. Do use a layer of silk under thermal underwear but it's not appropriate for the boat.


Silk is great for cold weather activities. It's super comfy and wicks water away from the skin almost as well as synthetics.

But it's even more expensive than the high-tech stuff, and at least for me it wears out a lot quicker. So I've been sticking with Patagonia Capilene (polyester) for a winter baselayer.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

“Synthetic” doesn’t mean today what it meant back in the golden age of polyester.

Under Armour changed the game about 20 years ago and things have been evolving steadily since then.

All of my polo style shirts are wicking fabrics now because they are much more comfortable than heavy wet cotton on hot muggy days that we have lots of here in south Florida. They are also inexpensive at Marshalls, T. J. Maxx, Steinmart, etc.

When I was up north West Marine would have a pretty decent apparel discount on July 4.

My T-shirts are still cotton because they mostly have come free from marine events, boat shows, fishing tournaments, etc. and that is what they offered.

At night, khakis and a cotton long sleeve button down oxford shirt.

I never wear sneakers anywhere near water. I learned that on a Bermuda trip many years ago when I got them wet, hung them on the lifeline and could not get the stink out of them. The decision was made for me and they went overboard.

I wear socks as seldom as possible.

Of course the most important thing is to wear material that is highly resistant to Grey Poupon for obvious reasons.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

In tropics don’t wear shoes just sandals. No fungal troubles. We have land and boat sandals. New Keens that become land sandals when their soles get worn.
Similarly loose synthetic boxers prevent troubles there. Like Magellan version. Tightie whities are asking for trouble. 
Bras are an issue. Wife says sport bras are hot (not sexy hot just hot). When no one is around she may forgo. Still she finds having enough multiples that you can change into a new clean one daily solves the salt chafing and other issues. 
Biggest thing for us is the water maker. Rinse off seawater immediately after swimming/snorkeling and shower to cool off and get the dried salty sweat off as needed. 
Personally find sunscreen a total waste of time. UV protecting clothes work much better and don’t stain the boats fabrics nor sweat off. Always wear a hat that protects the tops of my ears except when it would impede the chore I’m doing. Neither of us have ever gotten sunburned. Both of us are tanned everywhere in-spite of our efforts to limit sun exposure. Even swim/snorkel in a long sleeved shirt. Live is good in the tropics but just like you wouldn’t go out in to a blizzard in a T and shorts you need to dress or undress for the situation. Some days I don’t get past putting on my boxers or swim trunks. Bare foot is the norm on the boat. Issue is to get sufficient base you never burn or even get a little pink.
Please pass the gray poupon.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Good post...real life.

Ive not had a prob with salt...so far.
I rarely sweat on the boat, but can be like a stuck pick on land or with no breeze...talking bucket volumes
I dont have any 'shoes'. Keen cnx...3 pair in case they stop making them...
Have 5 or 6 jeans but havent worn any in 2 years.
Only type of pullovers i have are Ts...never like to feel trapped.

Just learn what works for you...all different.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm currently stuck in Newport, RI awaiting my engine repairs.

I went to a bar last night that is a bit off the main tourist strip just up from the North Sails headquarters and which is home to local sailors. I had to chuckle and then laugh out loud when I noticed I was almost the only one in there who wasn't wearing offshore foulies from HH or Musto! I even asked if I was allowed to order a beer without appropriate attire  The weather was in the 50s Fahrenheit without wind, which did make me wonder about the offshore attire, considering that inshore clothing would have been sufficient...

I should add that I'm now a member of the prestigious IYAC Yachting club despite my lack of fashion sense. My Caribbean offshore rain jacket cost 5 Euros at Aldi and I don't think that would be appreciated, but my HPX offshore gear would make me seem overdressed. Perhaps I could compromise and get a blazer and a Helmut Schmidt cap (https://sartorialnotes.com/wp-conte...r-Cap-Helmut-Schmidt-The-Journal-of-Style.jpg)


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

That’s the point

What ever floats your boat

Like to hear others experience and choices. That’s how you learn. When you stop learning they better be throwing dirt in your face.....or they soon will be. Don’t like listening to dogma. Everyone makes their own choices and should be respected until they make it obvious they don’t deserve it. 

I was wrong. Thought most had gotten on the hi tech bandwagon. Poll shows that’s not the case. Just a fifth have done so.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> ....... Thought most had gotten on the hi tech bandwagon. Poll shows that's not the case. Just a fifth have done so.


If you add the 40+% that use both, the vast majority are onto synthetics. It's the 25% that are exclusively cotton that is surprising. As you say, to each their own.

Cotton is only stupid if you use all rope road and a danforth anchor, or travel to foreign countries with a gun. ?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

May reflect the type of sailing you do. If you live in a temperate zone and can go home to a full size washer & dryer cotton may make great sense. Cheaper and feels good on your skin. Have learned synthetics take up less space in storage. Both folded and when bagged. Vacuum bag our cold weather clothes . The fleeces and synthetic down stuff becomes a small dense blob. 
Still think what they told me in the Boy Scouts is right. 
“Killer Cotton “.

Used to ride. 
Have dozens of cotton t shirts.
One HD one from each state we’ve been in and those from charity rides. Wearing cotton doesn’t make you a bad person. It’s fine stuff. Just think there’s better stuff for sailing.


----------

